# Citizen Promaster Ti 1000m Diver



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

I am looking for any and all information about the Citizen Promaster 1000m Titanium Diver watch. Looking for general opinions, pro and con, about the watch, e.g., quality, accuracy, lume, etc., and dealer suggestions. I've run across two model numbers, NH6931-06E and NH6930-09F. I cannot tell the difference between them.

As always, my thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb watches, Ive not got one but played with one in a shop, the bezel section comes apart for proper cleaning, Roy used to sell them at a great price but he has non left if I remember correctly, he might tell you more, Colin (Nalu) has one and rates it very highly as a proper dive tool watch, he hasnt been around lately as hes getting a tan abroard


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Superb watches, Ive not got one but played with one in a shop, the bezel section comes apart for proper cleaning, Roy used to sell them at a great price but he has non left if I remember correctly, he might tell you more, Colin (Nalu) has one and rates it very highly as a proper dive tool watch, he hasnt been around lately as hes getting a tan abroard


Thanks. I didn't know that Citizen still made mechanical watches until I spotted this one.

Accuracy? I know the movement does not hack, but I have heard that accuracy is in the 0.75/day range. I indeed love the "tool-watch" look of it, though the deepest it would ever go would be the bottom of my sink.

I'd like just to look at one, but I really rather doubt that a watch this specialized would be in stock in a local run-of-the-mill Citizen shop. The dealer I visited did not have the watch, but graciously offered to bring one in if I gave her a twenty percent deposit.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bobbysamd said:


> Thanks. I didn't know that Citizen still made mechanical watches until I spotted this one.
> 
> Accuracy? I know the movement does not hack, but I have heard that accuracy is in the 0.75/day range. I indeed love the "tool-watch" look of it, though the deepest it would ever go would be the bottom of my sink.
> 
> ...


Citizen still make quite a few automatic watches just do a google, they are well repected as well









Regarding the 1000m Titanium, if your not bothered by the movement they do a similar Eco-Drive 300m Titanium which although you can`t remove the bezel is a lot cheaper and looks almost identical









Then there`s the 300m Stainless Steel version which a number of forum members (including myself) Roy for only Â£159 on rubber strap









Here`s mine
















[


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I cant see it through the hair


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I cant see it through the hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just knew that was coming


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Citizen still make quite a few automatic watches just do a google, they are well repected as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 . . . which is about $291. Good info, which I appreciate.

How's the lume? For comparison, I have a new Tuna Can, which has very bright lume.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bobbysamd said:


> How's the lume? For comparison, I have a new Tuna Can, which has very bright lume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven`t got a Tuna Can but the `Eco-zilla`s` is excellent throughout the night


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I haven`t got a Tuna Can but the `Eco-zilla`s` is excellent throughout the night


Ive got both and they are similar I would say...The Citizen is a nice blue lume though


----------

